# Pictures of Fernando. How Cute is This?



## Candy (Apr 13, 2011)

Fernando soaking up the heat. He is just the cutest .


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that is one relaxed tort..


----------



## Fernando (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I thought this was a thread about how cute I was


----------



## Jacob (Apr 13, 2011)

He is relaxed


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwww Candy he looks totally relaxed and happy!! What a handsome guy he is!!! I love it when they use their legs as pillows!!!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 13, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Oh I thought this was a thread about how cute I was



Lol...nice!

Man, that's one chill tortoise! 

Good pics!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 13, 2011)

ahh, enjoying his beauty sleep!


----------



## Edna (Apr 14, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Oh I thought this was a thread about how cute I was



Photo, please.


----------



## Isa (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww Candy, Fernando is so adorable!!! What a handsome tortoise he is . I always love your pictures, they are always so beautiful!


----------



## Edna (Apr 14, 2011)

Tortoise Fernando is very cute! He's so relaxed!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2011)

He looks so relaxed, great picture.


----------



## Angi (Apr 14, 2011)

CUTE!

CUTE!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 14, 2011)

Edna said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I thought this was a thread about how cute I was
> ...



 I would...but then this would turn into a "Hot or Not" site


----------



## Edna (Apr 14, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > FernandoM said:
> ...



LOL And you're afraid of the "Not"?


----------



## Fernando (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes....  

My tortoise is cute though!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this picture. What a sweet sleeping face.


----------



## 9see (Apr 14, 2011)

awwwww talk about cute overload!!!!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2011)

Candy, I don't know how you even got a picture like that. I never saw any of mine sleep like that. What a great picture.


----------



## Candy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I bring Fernando in at night and he sleeps in a rubbermaid container until morning with a heat emitter and he loves it. I just thought this was the cutest pose ever and he was certainly enjoying his sleep. I didn't know that we had a member named Fernando on here, I second the motion for a picture.  Terry I can't get pictures of Dale or Ruby or Eddie like this one either.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 14, 2011)

His face is PRECIOUS! Awesome pictures


----------



## Fernando (Apr 14, 2011)

Candy said:


> Thanks everyone. I bring Fernando in at night and he sleeps in a rubbermaid container until morning with a heat emitter and he loves it. I just thought this was the cutest pose ever and he was certainly enjoying his sleep. I didn't know that we had a member named Fernando on here, I second the motion for a picture.  Terry I can't get pictures of Dale or Ruby or Eddie like this one either.




Fine fine since you twisted my arm 

This was My wedding day in 09







The day I married her...


----------



## luke (Apr 14, 2011)

^^Nice work Fernando.

Nice spread eagle picture too. Cant wait to snap one of those myself.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 15, 2011)

You look like Wilmer Valderrama...you know FEZ from that 70's show.



FernandoM said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I bring Fernando in at night and he sleeps in a rubbermaid container until morning with a heat emitter and he loves it. I just thought this was the cutest pose ever and he was certainly enjoying his sleep. I didn't know that we had a member named Fernando on here, I second the motion for a picture.  Terry I can't get pictures of Dale or Ruby or Eddie like this one either.
> ...


----------



## Candy (Apr 16, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I bring Fernando in at night and he sleeps in a rubbermaid container until morning with a heat emitter and he loves it. I just thought this was the cutest pose ever and he was certainly enjoying his sleep. I didn't know that we had a member named Fernando on here, I second the motion for a picture.  Terry I can't get pictures of Dale or Ruby or Eddie like this one either.
> ...



Well you're right, you are very handsome! Your a lucky man to have such a beautiful wife. Thanks for posting the pictures. 



Hey Walter you didn't say anything about Fernando the tortoise or how cute Fernando is sleeping!


----------



## Edna (Apr 16, 2011)

Both Fernandos are super cute!!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 17, 2011)

I apologize... =) Fernando the tortoise is AWESOME! Sure do miss him.. You should give him a guacamole facial.

Hey Walter you didn't say anything about Fernando the tortoise or how cute Fernando is sleeping! 
[/quote]


----------



## Candy (Apr 17, 2011)

That's o.k. Walter, I just like to show you pictures of him every once and a while since I did adopt him from you. I know you appreciate it. I have to agree with you he is AWESOME! Thanks.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 18, 2011)

haha Thanks guys. Me and I'm sure, "Fernando", both appreciate the compliments  

lol Fez, I've never been told that Walter.


----------



## RianSeeking (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one very cute tort!

And the human ain't bad, either.


----------

